# Dropsy!?!?!? Popeye!??!?!? I DON'T KNOW!! HELP!!



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

*Okay everyone...:-(
I've never noticed this until today but looks like one of my black finned widow tetras has "caught" something.
I'm pretty down right now..
I'm not sure what dropsy is but sounds like he has Pop"EYE"!mg:
Every other fish is fine but he's the only one that looks different. He right eye is bulging and you can clearly see a difference. It looks a little bit dilated and you can see the blood vessels from around the gills and mouth go to the eye. a little bloody patch near the gills. 
Thought he had something in his mouth that made it look like that but obviously there isn't! :shock:
Please help!!
I need to do something, and it's a bit late right now.
I'm going to quarantine it tomorrow morning just in case. 
Does anyone recommend any type of fish medication that I could use for it?
I'm thinking about getting:

Paraguard - 3.38 oz. - 100 mL - treats up to 200 Gallon | Multi Purpose Medications | Fish Medication | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

or

Prevent Ich Disease Preventative - 16 oz. | Parasitic Medications | Fish Medication | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

Please help save my fish's life!:BIGweepy:
:thankyou:

*


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Trofishlore said:


> *Okay everyone...:-(
> I've never noticed this until today but looks like one of my black finned widow tetras has "caught" something.
> I'm pretty down right now..
> I'm not sure what dropsy is but sounds like he has Pop"EYE"!mg:
> ...


I think you must separate him as fast as posible!
I lost one of my flame tetras a few weeks ago:BIGweepyalso pop eye)So I know how you feel.
Try the paraguard,it might work.Give him good food,good water(soft and acidic),just try to make it comfirtable for him,and low stress.


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

I believe that pop-eye is usually caused by a bacterial infection so I'm not sure how well the parasite meds will work on that. The paraguard is basically the same as quickcure, it contains malachite green and aldehydes (I'm guessing formalin). This all could have started with parasites, but visibly red streaking (blood) is also a sign of septecemia also a bacterial infection. I think I'd put him in quarantine and start dosing with Maracyn and Maracyn 2 (antibiotics that are safe to use together) as this sounds like it is a quite advanced infection. Can you post a picture. If the fish isn't panting and doesn't have any visible parasites, then I'd hold off on the parasite meds at first. If it is panting and sitting on the bottom, or hanging at the filter outlet, or has swollen or mucosy gills on both sides then I'd probably use all of it together (the antibiotics and the paraguard). Someone else may have a better recommendation on the antibiotics for pop-eye and sceptecemia.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Melafix is a good treatment for it. Cured a fish I had with popeye a few years ago...best to do the treatment if you can safely remove the fish to the hospital tank without injuring the eye anymore. 

1tsp Epsom salt per gallon (make sure it is the unscented pure version!)


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks, here are some pictures I took a while ago.


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

Your link doesn't work, you have to upload the image to someplace. Your link is pointing to your C drive.


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

hmm I'll see what I can do


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

*pic*

think it'll work now. not sure if it will be good because size has to be 19kb


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

*more pics*

think these will be a bit better


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

**



afremont said:


> Your link doesn't work, you have to upload the image to someplace. Your link is pointing to your C drive.


That should do it.


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't see that his eye is really sticking out real bad, I was expecting something more like this:
Pop-Eye Fish Disease Treatment and Causes (FISH DISEASES ARTICLES)

Is his neck kinda bent sideways? Is it possible he slammed into the glass and broke his neck? Did it show up all at once, or did it start off small and grow?


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

afremont said:


> I can't see that his eye is really sticking out real bad, I was expecting something more like this:
> Pop-Eye Fish Disease Treatment and Causes (FISH DISEASES ARTICLES)
> 
> Is his neck kinda bent sideways? Is it possible he slammed into the glass and broke his neck? Did it show up all at once, or did it start off small and grow?



*Well, it might not be Pop-Eye. He's eye really isn't sticking out like that picture but his right side of the face is sort of bulging out. I'll see if I can get some better pictures. *

Is his neck kinda bent sideways? Is it possible he slammed into the glass and broke his neck? Did it show up all at once, or did it start off small and grow?[/quote]

*His neck isn't bent sideways at all and is acting fine. He might have slammed into something but not sure if he broke something. Maybe is started out small and now I'm able to notice it.:-?

I'll wait and see.:|
*


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

*reposted twice can't delete*

..


----------

